# A Cracker Jack Idea!



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2015)

I bought some cracker jack in the store yesterday, and found out that it now comes in a bag!  What a great idea!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2015)

Send it in to: iCrackerJacks.com and they will send you a mini case for your IPad, and a tiny stylus to use. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2015)

*Cracker Jack History and Lore*

http://www.crackerjackcollectors.com/cjcahistory.htm


----------



## Falcon (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for that Meanderer.  Guess I'll go out and buy me a bag.  Haven't had any in I don't know when.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## ronaldj (Aug 16, 2015)

do you know the little dogs name on the box?.................










Bongo


----------



## oldman (Aug 16, 2015)

Bongo? I thought it was Bingo. We still buy them at the ballpark. Remember the song?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2015)

According to the link below, it was Bingo.
http://www.crackerjackcollectors.com/cjcahistory.htm

1918:Mascots Sailor Jack and Bingo introduced. Sailor Jack was modeled after F.W. Rueckheim's grandson Robert. Sailor Jack's dog Bingo was based on a real-life dog named Russell, a stray adopted in 1917 by Henry Eckstein who demanded that the dog be used on the packaging.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2015)

Here's a 1908 version of the song_, that includes the lead-in words._


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2015)

There was a song about a dog ".......and Bingo was his name, oh." I wonder if that was about the Cracker Jack dog?


----------



## ndynt (Aug 16, 2015)

Jim, my dreams last night were filled with your crackerjack videos.  And I do not even like crackerjacks.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry, Nona, here's another commercial.  He's a real basket case in this one!


----------



## Linda (Aug 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> There was a song about a dog ".......and Bingo was his name, oh." I wonder if that was about the Cracker Jack dog?



My dad used to sing me that song about Bingo.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

A picture of some of the prizes back then. Notice some were tin.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2015)

Today's prizes seem pretty lame, by comparison, Dave!  Mostly pieces of paper.


----------

